# 625 is NOISY



## epbrown (Feb 3, 2006)

My new 625 is really noisy. Is this normal? Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Yep, its normal.


----------



## yence99 (Jan 31, 2005)

Is it only noisy when it's turned on or at all times? I have a 921 and that thing is always loud. Doing some kind of clean up.
I am interested in whether you can place the 625 in your bedroom.

Thanks.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

epbrown said:


> My new 625 is really noisy. Is this normal? Does anyone else have this problem?


If I'm 2ft away, mine is plenty quiet. My picture is great.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

It's all relative, in a quiet room, the fan/ hard drive noise can be noticable.
Do you have you 625 where it can get plenty of ventilation? 
If not it may need to run fan "more" because it's not getting rid of the heat.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

We've covered this issue in installer meetings, one drive might be louder than another, but not by much. Basically, it's a subjective issue, "eye (or ear) of the beholder" thing. I don't hear mine, but that could be because my hearing's not what it used to be. No help, I know.


----------



## VelocitySatellite (Dec 19, 2005)

greatwhitenorth said:


> We've covered this issue in installer meetings, one drive might be louder than another, but not by much. Basically, it's a subjective issue, "eye (or ear) of the beholder" thing. I don't hear mine, but that could be because my hearing's not what it used to be. No help, I know.


Ive installed several hundred 522's and 625's, and here is what I've come across:

Some are noisy, some are quiet.

Dish has gotten better in the last year, but they have had some serious quality control issues with their boxes. I've lost a lot of profit in shipping costs to send back their "made-in-mexico" crap.

Don't get me wrong, I love the 625, I have one myself. The 625's are much more reliable than the 522's, but the noisiness is an issue.


----------



## HSimpson (Sep 10, 2006)

I have my 625 in my bedroom and I have to uplug it at night and plug it back in in the morning. I think it's the drive noise I hear - not the fan.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

The noise is there for sure, I have it in my bedroom. However after a few weeks I dont notice it at all.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

epbrown said:


> My new 625 is really noisy. Is this normal? Does anyone else have this problem?


I just got it too, it sounds like Webtv which I used to have a long time ago.
It's much louder than any of my computer hard drives.


----------



## Sleepylazy2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

Mine makes a noise too, but I only notice it, when I'm up on the Internet or playing Xbox Live around 3am, other than that I don't really notice it. Mine is in my bedroom, just a few feets from where I'm at now.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Are you saying receivers that are made in mexico i should send back?


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

What I really hate is that it makes noise all the time which seems incredibly loud when I'm about to go to sleep, it basically never stops making noise even in standby. It almost sounds like somebody left the water running in the bathroom or something, but it's the hard drive that's making that noise. I don't want to close my tv stand doors because that could be a fire hazzard since it creates so much heat.


----------

